# damp in motorhome-cost of repairs



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

HI
leaking seams on motorhome between roof and sidewalls anyone any idea of cost of getting trim resealed
cheers


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Never having had bad damp in a van my answer is not going to be comprehensive.

If you have a drip or leak which has not caused any rot or discolouration it may only be a case of cutting back old sealant and resealing. It's not unusual for vans to leak a little and if caught early it's not hard to stop and dry out.Resealing and using a dehumidifier may fix the problem. 

The age and construction of your van will have an effect. Generally an older van may be more prone to leak but also simpler to fix.

If it's advanced to the stage where you can see the damp I don't know, Alan.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We had a damp problem caused by the awning lifting in wind and punching a hole through the sidewall above the door.

We had to have the inside front half replaced, including the doorframe. The job took three weeks, mainly since once it was all stripped out it had to dry out indoors with a heater/dehumidifier inside.

The cost was about £2,000 but fortunately this was picked up by our insurance company as it was due to an external cause. The insurance company were slow but very good in the end. 

Hope that gives you some idea, it is not a cheap thing to have done but any motorhome repair agent should be able to give you some advice.

I will send you a PM too,

Dave


----------

